

What turns a bull market into a bubble: Testosterone? - davi
http://www.onpointradio.org/2010/03/wall-street-testosterone-and-risk

======
johnl
Testosterone, nay, I would say herd mentality. That's the "I am loosing money
if I don't get in" type of mentality.

